# Best Quotes from a game



## Ban (Jan 30, 2016)

If you have a favourite quote from a game, or just one you thought was very cool, then this thread is for you.

One that comes to mind for me is from Skyrim, a game I have spent too much time in.
"Legends don't burn down villages" -Ulfric Stormcloak.
Something about this quote just feels good. 

Another great quote comes from Frank Horrigan in the second fallout game upon his *Spoiler* death.
"semper fi", Always faithful, a great quote for a man ruthlessly devoted to his cause.


----------



## Gryphos (Jan 31, 2016)

"Can it wait for a bit? I'm in the middle of some calibrations." – Garrus Vakarian


----------



## Devor (Jan 31, 2016)

This is the song that plays at the end of Portal during the credits.  It's in the voice of the AI that you defeat.






I haven't even played the game and I find it haunting.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 31, 2016)

Glados for the win!
For science! You monster!


----------



## skip.knox (Feb 1, 2016)

War never changes.

I love using this when I teach military history, because of course war has indeed changed. But I still love the line.


----------



## Ban (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish you were my teacher now skip, haha.


----------



## X Equestris (Feb 1, 2016)

"We all make choices, but in the end our choices make us."  Andrew Ryan (Bioshock)

"The thing about happiness is you only know you had it when it's gone. I mean, you may think to yourself that you're happy.  But you don't really believe it.  You focus on the petty bull****, or the next job, or whatever.  It's only looking back, by comparison with what comes after, that you really understand: that's what happiness felt like."  Kellogg (Fallout 4)


----------



## Brithel (Feb 1, 2016)

"The Unity will bring about the master race. Master! Master! One able to survive, or even thrive, in the wasteland. As long as there are differences, we will tear ourselves apart fighting each other. We need one race. Race! Race! One goal. Goal! Goal! One people . . . to move forward to our destiny. Destiny." - The Master, Fallout

The Master was such a creepy, evil and well written (not to mention the voice acting) villain. It is a shame the series has regressed in this area under Bethesda's stewardship.


----------



## Ban (Feb 1, 2016)

I think we can already conclude from this thread that the original fallout games sure have a lot of great quotes.
However one thing that Bethesda did do very well at least is creating the greatest robot giant ever. (sorry iron giant)


"Democracy is non-negotiable"
"Embrace democracy or you will be eradicated"
"Communism is a temporary setback on the road to freedom"
"Chairman Cheng will fall, China will fail"
"The last domino falls here"
"Red chinese victory, impossible"
"Death is a preferable alternative to communism"

How can anyone not love a giant robot with the philosophy of McCarthyism on steroids


----------



## Gryphos (Feb 1, 2016)

"The sun is a wondrous body, like a magnificent father. If only I could be so grossly incandescent!" – Solaire of Astora (aka the biggest bro in gaming)


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh man, Skyrim is full of them! I'm playing it again right now, and I do enjoy the things Ulfric Stormcloak says. He's very quotable. So are a few of the other characters. 

Skyrim Quotes


----------



## Gryphos (Feb 3, 2016)

This utter gem from Devil May Cry:

"I should have been the one to fill your dark soul with LIIIIIIGHT (liiiight liiiiight liiiiight)"

To illustrate the hilariousness...


----------



## Ban (Feb 3, 2016)

Gryphos said:


> This utter gem from Devil May Cry:
> 
> "I should have been the one to fill your dark soul with LIIIIIIGHT (liiiight liiiiight liiiiight)"
> 
> To illustrate the hilariousness...



Oh god that is great. Just that voice crack when he says light, puberty sure can be tough for some of us.


----------



## X Equestris (Feb 6, 2016)

“What is better? To be born good or to overcome your evil nature through great effort?" Paarthurnax (Skyrim).


----------



## Ban (May 11, 2016)

I just finished playing Vampire the Masquerade Bloodlines for the second time. The game is known for its great dialogue, among which:

"'You know the problems we've been having in the Mid-East?'
'Yes. Those damn Virginians.'" - Stoned Caller / Deb of Night

"Every time I yank a jawbone from a skull and ram it into an eyesocket, I know I'm building a better future."  - vampire pirate/biker Jack

"It's not that I don't love throwing myself into the heart of danger just to curry favour with the local magistrate of the hour, but... actually, it's precisely that." -vampire researcher Beckett

"you can call me Fat Larry with a F-A-T, cos I know I got a weight problem but I don't give a f**k" -Fat Larry



And at last, perhaps the most nonchalant fourth-wall breaking in any game

You: "Will I win in the end?"
Fortune Teller: "It is not important if you win or lose, but that you bought the game."


----------



## Chessie (May 11, 2016)

Fallout 4 has some pretty hilarious lines, but my favorite is this one said by none other than my female protagonist, Chloe. I seriously busted a gut from laughing so hard.


----------



## Reaver (May 13, 2016)

"Snake? Snaaaaaaake!"

-Anyone on solid Snake's team after he dies during a mission in Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Sparkie (Oct 7, 2016)

Some of my favorites:

_"I'd hug you, but Ocheeva told me not to."_ - T.E.S. IV: Oblivion

_"Why do I always get stuck reading about this bloody idiot?"_ - The Bard's Tale (2004)

_"I chose Rapture."_ - Bioshock

_"Well, well, what have we here?"_ - Dragon Age: Origins *and* Dragon Age: Inquisition

_"You didn't scare those boors off for my sake, but for your own. To feel just and noble. A knight on a swiving white steed. Or do I have it all wrong?"_ - The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

_"Now! This is it! Now is the time to choose:  Die and be free of pain, or live and fight your sorrow."_ - Final Fantasy X

_"He who fights with monsters should look to it that he himself does not become a monster... When you gaze long into the Abyss the Abyss also gazes into you."_ - Baldur's Gate, from Nietzsche

_"You're an angry and feck-ugly man, but not a bad one."_ - Red Dead Redemption


----------



## psychotick (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi,

This is from Neverwinter Nights 2 - damned funny.

Khelgar Ironfist: You'd best be careful, you simpering little father's girl, or you'll learn a thing or two about Ironfist honor and manhood! 
Qara: Oh, you mean the two smallest things in all of FaerÃ»n? From what I hear, no woman could learn about Ironfist manhood from you, Khelgar. 
Khelgar Ironfist: Wh-what?! I'll have you know plenty of women know about Ironfist manhood! Plenty! They just all live up... around Waterdeep... or they'd tell you! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Neeshka: Well then, why don't you show us how it's done, firehair? 
Qara: Firehair - imaginative and biting, with just the slightest hint of wit. Is that really the best your demon blood can squeeze out, tail for brains? 
Neeshka: My brains are not in my tail. 
Qara: So, are they right next to it? If so, might want to loosen the back of your pants a notch, because even with the hole, they're obviously not getting enough air. 
Neeshka: Okay, explain that one to me. 
Khelgar Ironfist: Well, she said your brains are next to your tail... which would imply that your brains are in your rear end. And that you breathe through your...

And then there's all the gnomes' insults from Fable III:

"It's a beautiful day today...except where you're standing!"

"Know what I like best about humans? They die..."

"I wish we could be friends. Then I could tell you secrets...like I'm going to set you on fire."

"I wish I had friends. Then I'd drown them..."

"Oh I didn't notice you there. How does it feel to be so insignificant?"

"Nice weapons. What are you, COMPENSATING for something?"

"I had a doggie once.... Had him with mash and mushy peas!" 


Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Loric (Oct 8, 2016)

''Praise the Sun''


----------



## La Volpe (Oct 8, 2016)

"I don't need encouragement. I'd fight to the end no matter what. Ashera, you can't stop me. It doesn't matter if you're a goddess. It doesn't matter if I have no way to win. Fighting defines me, and I will not lose." - Ike (Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn)

"Shinon wouldn't tell me that he smelled smoke if I was on fire." - Ike

And of course:
"Hyaah!" - Link (every Legend of Zelda game ever)


----------



## La Volpe (Oct 8, 2016)

"I like shorts. They're comfy and easy to wear." - some Youngster (Pokemon Red)

"My life for Auir!" - Zealot (Starcraft)

"Extra crispy!" - Shock Trooper (Red Alert)

"I prefer the term 'treasure hunter'!" - Locke, when called a thief (Final Fantasy VI)

Man, I got a lot of these.


----------



## Ban (Oct 8, 2016)

Sparkie said:


> _"I'd hug you, but Ocheeva told me not to."_ - T.E.S. IV: Oblivion



Oh oblivion you wonderful game... Gogron and the brotherhood were lean mean quote-machines. 

"You know what they say... Home is where you hang your enemys head." -Gogron

"Dear brother. I do not spread rumors. I create them." -Lucien Lachance

"May the Night Mother wrap you in her cold, loving embrace." -Ocheeva


----------



## Chessie (Oct 9, 2016)

I love Lucien LeChance! His lines are gold in Skyrim's DB quest to find Cicero, but perhaps my favorite is during battle when he yells, "I'm Lucien LeChance!" Like, he may be missing a couple of naughty words after that haha!


----------



## Ban (Oct 9, 2016)

_"You sleep rather soundly for a murderer. That's good. You'll need a clear conscience for what I'm about to propose."_ -Lucien

You only meet the guy 4 times in Oblivion, yet he is by far the most memorable. His return in Skyrim was fun as well, but in Oblivion he was an 11/10


_"We praise our Unholy Matron. From her shadowed womb we were born, from her breast we suckle malice and pain. She loves her children, you see."_

I wish I would write lines as casually terrifying as that.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Oct 11, 2016)

~Badguy, _Bionic Commando_


----------



## Ban (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm replaying New Vegas. The terrifying legion quotes always stand out to me:

_"We shall see how brave you are when nailed to the walls of Hoover Dam, your body facing west so you may watch your world die."_ *-Legate Lanius*

_"Don't worry, I won't have you lashed to a cross like the rest of these degenerates. It's useful that you happened by."_ *-Vulpes Inculta*

_"I don't enjoy killing, but when done righteously, it's just a chore, like any other."_ *-The Malpais Legate*


----------



## Heidi Hanley (Nov 26, 2016)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this!  Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Ban (Nov 26, 2016)

Heidi Hanley said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this!  Thanks for sharing....



Great! Feel free to share your own favorite quotes Heidi.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 29, 2016)

Banten said:


> I'm replaying New Vegas. The terrifying legion quotes always stand out to me:
> 
> _"We shall see how brave you are when nailed to the walls of Hoover Dam, your body facing west so you may watch your world die."_ *-Legate Lanius*
> 
> ...



My favorite Bennie dialogue (always killed him in his sleep on every play through): 

"Baby, you can savor the swank digs all you want when we're done talking. Sit down."


----------



## TheSecretAsianMan (Dec 10, 2016)

Diablo 3 has some nice ones for Legendary items.

"I walk forever in my master’s boots so that I never forget how my insolence caused his death. To honor his memory, I live my life in a manner that embodies everything it means to be a crusader." —Meditations on My Redemption

"Step into the abyss. Welcome it. Know it. It's yours, now." —Demon Hunter Kunai

"Infused with the powers of wind, lightning, all that kind of thing! Then again... a couple of extra demons never hurt." —Yolk Chen


----------



## ATKH (Jan 19, 2017)

The Witcher 3 has some great ones.

_You don’t need mutations to strip men of their humanity._ (Geralt)

_Saying a botchling's ugly is like saying s**t's not particularly tasty: can't say it's a lie, but it doesn't exactly convey the whole truth, either_ (Lambert in a Bestiary entry for Botchlings)

Geralt: _All right, I lied... But only partly._
Sigi Reuven: _Heard of beasts that are half-lion, half-eagle, maidens who are half-fish... But you'll never convince me there's such a thing as a half-truth._

_What can you know about saving the world, silly? You're but a witcher._ (Ciri. The feels.)



Spoiler: Sad ending spoiler



Werewolf: _The Crone, what's she done to you?_
Geralt: _Stole my daughter's medallion._
Werewolf: _If I may... why risk it? The Crone'll fight. Like a hounded wolverine, she'll fight. She may cripple, even kill you. Find the girl a new pendant. Her sorrow will pass in time._
Geralt: _No, it won't. My daughter's dead._ [This, when Geralt paused and looked at a star in the sky, completely broke my heart.]



_Don't blame yourself. No witcher's ever died in his own bed._ (Geralt)


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 29, 2017)

"A memory is something that has to be consciously recalled, right? But it's different from a memory locked deep within your heart. Words aren't the only way to tell someone how you feel...As long as I'm with you, as long as you're by my side, I won't give up even if I'm scared." Tifa Lockheart, Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Gryphos (Jan 30, 2017)

"Ah, Kos, or some say Kosm ... do you hear our prayers? As you once did for the vacuous Rom, grant us eyes, grants us eyes. Plant eyes on our brains, to cleanse our beastly idiocy. The grand lake of mud, hidden now from sight... The cosmos, of course! Let us sit about and speak feverishly, chatting into the wee hours of ... new ideas, of the higher plane!"
— Micolash, Host of the Nightmare, from Bloodborne, whose speech has been burnt onto my memory from him endlessly repeating it during his boss fight


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2017)

*Disgusted noise*--Cassandra Pentaghast, Dragon Age: Inquisition


----------



## Son of Eld (Mar 26, 2017)

"What do you think? To tell you the truth... I worry too much about what others think of me. I hate that side of me... That's why I didn't want anyone to get to know me. I wanted to hide that side of myself. I hate it. Squall is an unfriendly, introverted guy. It made it easy for me when people perceived me that way. That's a secret between you and me. Got that?" -Squall Leonhart


----------



## Edgewalker (Apr 11, 2017)

I have a couple from For Honor:

*Vikings see heads on pikes*
Berserker:  "That's barbaric!"
Valkyrie: "I've seen you take scalps."
Berserker: "That's different." 

*After a Viking interrogates a Samurai*
Warlord: "Well, what did he say?"
*Valkryie looks at the bloody Samurai, then back at the Warlord*
"I don't speak Japanese."


----------

